# a painting in Photoshop



## mannella (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's one of my paintings in Photoshop--Lenny


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2007)

well that's nice. 

Good balanced composition. Did you make these from photos you've made, or what?


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice woirk

I've seen some amazing portraiture and landscape art in both photoshop and corel photopaint.  this is truly a wonderful gift. Wish I could draw!!


----------



## mannella (Apr 24, 2007)

The scene I did from memory of various places I been to and the owl was from a photo.--Lenny


----------

